# Can I apply for offshore partner visa without withdrawing my onshore partner visa?



## Anton12345 (3 mo ago)

Hi all

I applied for partner visa when i was in Australia and left the country 7 month ago. I applied for visitor visa but got rejected so my onshore application is very likely to get rejected for not being in the country.
Can i apply for Offshore partner visa and leave my onshore application to see what happens to it or I have to withdraw it to be able to apply offshore?

Thank you


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Anton12345 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I applied for partner visa when i was in Australia and left the country 7 month ago. I applied for visitor visa but got rejected so my onshore application is very likely to get rejected for not being in the country.
> Can i apply for Offshore partner visa and leave my onshore application to see what happens to it or I have to withdraw it to be able to apply offshore?
> ...


Did you get a bridging visa, when you did the onshore application?


----------



## Anton12345 (3 mo ago)

JandE said:


> Did you get a bridging visa, when you did the onshore application?


yes. I got bridge visa C which unfortunately got canceled when i left the country. I applied for a tourist visa to come back but got rejected.


----------

